# Single Brownie



## Andruw1414 (Sep 22, 2008)

hey guys have have a little over a gram of some reallllllly dank bud and i want to scale down a brownie recipe to make just 1 or maybe 2 brownies out of it. anyone know how much to scale down the recipe to make just 1 or 2 brownies????


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2008)

well find out how ment the book says it serves and divide all the ingrediants by that number.

e.g serves 12. divide ingrediants by 12


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Sep 25, 2008)

wish i knew, id be interested. i dont think i got the money to make a nice batch. id like to use like an eith. or qrt


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 26, 2008)

you don't need realllllllllllly dank bud for cooking just use some regs and smoke the dank


----------



## phishhead (Sep 29, 2008)

with a little ova a gram i'd make a firecracker. you'll be high, but 2 grams will get u cooked. either way make a firecracker. it's waaaay tooo much work to try and make just one brownie correctly.


----------



## data (Sep 29, 2008)

your gonna need more weed


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 29, 2008)

I would just eat the bud you can't just divide a recipe like that unless you want to make some really fucked up brownies. I guess you could always make a full batch of the batter and then just add weed to a small part and bake it separately. I'm a chef and although I don't do pastries much I do have plenty of experience. Trying to alter baking recipes can take some trial and error or just plain knowledge of basic baking techniques to scale a recipe up or down.


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 30, 2008)

try getting a bouble boiler and putting a chocolate bar on top and melting the weed in like oil, go slow, go very very slow


----------



## superpotbrownies4life (Apr 30, 2009)

ok so me and 3 friends all want weed brownies, i herd you can make single serving brownie recipies. will a small 4 brownie pan with 4 grams(1 for each of us) work right? and if so can someone please tell me how.

thanks


----------



## dthfromabv79 (Apr 30, 2009)

superpotbrownies4life said:


> ok so me and 3 friends all want weed brownies, i herd you can make single serving brownie recipies. will a small 4 brownie pan with 4 grams(1 for each of us) work right? and if so can someone please tell me how.
> 
> thanks


h


----------



## NewGrowth (May 1, 2009)

dthfromabv79 said:


> h


That's just wrong


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 1, 2009)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats the funniest shit EVER! i spit dr. pepper on my keyboard!


----------



## dthfromabv79 (May 1, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats the funniest shit EVER! i spit dr. pepper on my keyboard!


hahha found that on the tokecity forums..never tried it though.


----------

